# 1.8T Build Oil AMS/Lubro Molly/others? ?



## JettaJoeMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Which is the best oil to use in a build.. I have guys telling my ams then others tellimg me ams is junk. Then other say lubro molly. 

Open for susgestions


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

Lubro Molly is good 

as well as AMSOIL 

it is really brand preference, so just use the proper weight of oil and you will be fine 
:thumbup:


----------



## JettaJoeMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks.. I do notice I have PCV can near the drivers side strut tower and the cabin fan picks up the vent let off by the PCV and smells.. I know I could relocate the PCV can but when I ran the AMSOIL I never got the smell.. Also Noticed less residue in the PCV can with AMSOIL then Lubro Molly.


----------

